# Merry Christmas to the OBX fishermen and women



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all the surf and pier "fisherpeople" and to the tourists who spend their hard earned money to come down here and fish with us in "Paradise"! I'll still be hunting the big "guppies" this summer if God allows me to!
Have a good holiday season and see you on the "planks" this spring.

Shark man


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Bah Humbug then!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks and same to you and all the board, Stay safe in yalls travels


----------



## Lhughes (Sep 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you too!!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Merry X- mas :beer:


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Merry Christmas, and may God bless us all!!


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Merry Christmas ncsm, and all others. And wishing everyone a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all!!!!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas !! Come on May !!!&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57220;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#57251;&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Hoo Hoo Hoo ,Marry Christmas , You'll put your eye out Kid.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all......who used to post the pic of a decorated Christmas tree on the top of a dune? I miss that.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas. Love the OBX


----------

